# Over nighting Stoke on Trent?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I am accompanying a relative to the hospital (between Stoke and Newcastle) for an operation. I would like to stay overnight for at least one or two days so as to be able to visit. Any suggestions? 



Many thanks Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dick, I know nothing nothing about the hospital or the area but, if I were you, I'd phone their chief administrator and ask if there is a chance of you being able to stay in a corner of their car park. Nothing to lose and, looking at the area on Google Maps, there seem to be plenty of quiet corners.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We use a CL / Pub stop at The Greyhound Inn, Burston, Staffs. N52 52'10. W02 05'30

The site is in a small field but the car park is tarmac if it's awful wet, pub food is ok, services at hand, lovely small village to stroll to. Very pretty quiet area. Charge was about £5.

If this is within distance for you it might suit.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Dick, I know nothing nothing about the hospital or the area but, if I were you, I'd phone their chief administrator and ask if there is a chance of you being able to stay in a corner of their car park. Nothing to lose and, looking at the area on Google Maps, there seem to be plenty of quiet corners.


Many thanks Grizzly, took your advice and gave them a ring. They will reserve parking space on site. There will be a charge but a reasonable one. Many thanks again.

Dick


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad there is a good result Dick: thanks for letting us know. I hope all goes well for your relative.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Edit to add:

You'll be in good company Dick...clearly the done thing for motorhomers nowadays !

http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/travellers-turn-second-hospital-car-11197945


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dick, what a shame, we are away in Portugal. We would have put our van out in the cul de sac and you could have used our hard standing with hook up. Out car is there now, so not possible. Hope all goes well and it is one of the better hospitals


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And we would have taken you to the hospital. Would have really liked to have helped and met you


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a thought. When as we come home 2 nd week of June,and if after that, we can sort you out


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Grath said:


> Just a thought. When as we come home 2 nd week of June,and if after that, we can sort you out


Many thanks Graham for an extremely kind offer. Date we have though is next Thursday. If there is a subsequent OP, which fingers crossed there won't be I'll pm you and we will have a pint of Joules together.

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Many thanks Graham for an extremely kind offer. Date we have though is next Thursday. If there is a subsequent OP, which fingers crossed there won't be I'll pm you and we will have a pint of Joules together.
> 
> Dick


Dick, I hope all goes well!
We are in the Algarve, weather has been not too good, but has now changed for the better. Summer is here at last.
Please do contact me if I can help later, or even just for a beer if you are up in the Potteries.


----------

